# So I'm starting a wiki about ... Pokemon XD



## caparison_x (Jul 17, 2010)

Basically ,
I want to know if any one here has experience with the different wiki engines,
I started off with Mediawiki but found it didnt process the css and HTML the way i wanted (it used absolute positioned divs)
So I was wondering any one had used Tikiwiki or a Wiki engine that processed Mysql (as i have a pokemon information database)
Im thinking of trying to make the wiki engine look more like firefox's help page rather then wikipedia/bulbapedia

you thoughts please ! XD

Mark


----------



## MFB (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like someone beat you to the punch : Pokémon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 17, 2010)

^Yep: Bulbapedia, the community-driven Pokémon encyclopedia


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 17, 2010)

It's like a Pokedex!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Product Research Fail.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## caparison_x (Jul 18, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Product Research Fail.



I actually started this because bulbapedia doesnt have its information formatted in an accessable way.

The fact you missed my original question with your witticism means you either know nothing about wiki engines or youre ignorant ?

EITHER WAY

I did laugh at your comment so gratz 

So, any one used a wiki engine with Mysql ?

Mark =]


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2010)

caparison_x said:


> I actually started this because bulbapedia doesnt have its information formatted in an accessable way.



How so?

I've been searching through it since MFB posted a link to Wikipedia, which has a link to Bulbaoedia, you know, for nostalgia. 

Everything seems to be easy to navigate and well directed. The tables are copious and easy to understand as well. 

Not saying you're wrong, just wondering where you find fault in it's setup.


----------



## MFB (Jul 18, 2010)

I actually just went onto Bulbapedia and the lay out is nearly identical to Wikipedia for pages, the only real difference I noticed was the main page and that they actually showed the Pokemon's card on their page instead of a wall of text, etc...

I fail to see what the problem with Bulbapedia is?


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How so?
> 
> I've been searching through it since MFB posted a link to Wikipedia, which has a link to Bulbaoedia, you know, for nostalgia.
> 
> ...



Bulbapedia's information isnt as well formatted as you'd first think.

The recent pokemon games require you to do a series of things to evolve pokemon, access hidden areas and collect certain items.

A few times ive searched for a way to complete a quest/task only knowing the beginning phase of the quest/task and not been able to navigate to the information ive needed to continue. 
Point in case being "how do i open the power plant door".
The answer is "battle the guy on the left".
But there is no "guy on the left" theres a guy located several screens away in another area, but where the bulbapedia map is revering to a globalised image where the to the left may be seen if you could see the entire map, on a DS "guy on the left" isnt helpful.

also read my reply to the sub zero pic guy for another point in case.


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 18, 2010)

MFB said:


> I actually just went onto Bulbapedia and the lay out is nearly identical to Wikipedia for pages, the only real difference I noticed was the main page and that they actually showed the Pokemon's card on their page instead of a wall of text, etc...
> 
> I fail to see what the problem with Bulbapedia is?



You fail to see the problem because you haven't asked the right questions.

If you go to bulbapedia and search for the pokedex, youre shown the page for the device and not the actual information it would give you in the game.
Its also very hard to actually get a list of all the pokemon as the data is fragmented into different sections.

If you play the game, Pokedex means list of pokemon. 
IE "my pokedex needs a few more pokemon until its complete"
You dont here the player saying "my pokedex hard drive still have 10mb of data to fill" or "my national dex isnt the same as my old pokedex"
To a player pokedex literally means "my list of pokemon"

So when youre present with a page about the theoretical use of a pokedex in relation to the real world it is meaningless.

And infact , if you want to look at the list of pokemon , its a few clicks in.

Also im going to break out of the wiki style template and aim for something thats more like a web site , with a more HTML web page feel (as opposed to something like the flash website pokemon.com uses)

If this doesnt make it abundantly clear as to why i think i can improve upon the bulbapedia format then grab a pokemon game youve never played before and use bulbapedia as a reference for your information and questions.

Mark =]


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 18, 2010)

caparison_x said:


> Basically ,
> I want to know if any one here has experience with the different wiki engines,
> I started off with Mediawiki but found it didnt process the css and HTML the way i wanted (it used absolute positioned divs)
> So I was wondering any one had used Tikiwiki or a Wiki engine that processed Mysql (as i have a pokemon information database)
> ...



If you want to derail the thread from the question in future , 
I'd appreciate a coherent argument as to why youre not explaining your experience with Wikia engines 

Mark 

ps
Im using tiki wiki now. Any comments?


----------



## leandroab (Jul 18, 2010)




----------

